# Compensation for call drop by Re.1 from Jan 1, 2016



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2015)

It was news from long, TRAI had proposed it and now it is finalized.. guess who will suffer most.. BSNL.. which is already on ventilator from people's money...

It is now compulsory for the telecom TRAI has now made it compulsory for all telecom operators to pay Re 1 to users in case of call drops and will be effective from January 1, 2016. The compensation will, however, be limited to only three dropped calls in a day but still better than nothing. 


Definition of call drop as per TRAI is, "Call drop represents the service provider's inability to maintain a call once it has been correctly established i.e. call dropped or interrupted prior to its normal completion by the user, the cause of the early termination being within the service provider's network.


Now get Re. 1 for every call drop from telecom operator as compensation


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2015)

haha, BSNL works the best where I am.

Tata Docomo are the b@stards having most call drop issues. Closely followed by Airtel.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 17, 2015)

ico said:


> haha, BSNL works the best where I am.
> 
> Tata Docomo are the b@stards having most call drop issues. Closely followed by Airtel.



then dont forget to get a Tata Docomo sim before next year


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> then dont forget to get a Tata Docomo sim before next year


In Docomo, the cost of internet packs are too less when compared to others.


----------



## icebags (Oct 17, 2015)

never actually face any call drop issues with bsnl here in kolkata, not at least that i can remember.

so, telcos to give compensation themselves or subscriber has to initiate some kind of claim ?


----------



## ankushv (Oct 17, 2015)

Finally Mtnl Mumbai will make me rich .


----------



## Ricky (Oct 17, 2015)

Its max Rs. 3 per day compensation, so nobody is going to be rich.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> In Docomo, the cost of internet packs are too less when compared to others.



i have their wired broadband connection and it is the worst i have ever experienced  . airtel was way way way better!


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe TRAI should follow the same approach for Broadband disconnections. For each drop, 100kbps speed should be added per day. It will be reset on next day.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 17, 2015)

^^  happy dreaming 
**remove the reset part while dreaming


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

From today 4pm , bsnl bb stopped working in my area... I need compensation 
Tomorrow is Sunday.. no hope to get it resolved any time soon...but I don't care.. have backup


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 18, 2015)

How to become rich:

1. Buy an BSNL sim.
2. Move to a remotest area.
3. Try using BSNL sim and wait for the call drop.
4. Wait and stay that remote place or village for 1 million days.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2015)

Ricky said:


> From today 4pm , bsnl bb stopped working in my area... I need compensation
> Tomorrow is Sunday.. no hope to get it resolved any time soon...but I don't care.. have backup



You can complain and be exempted from paying the price for those days.

- - - Updated - - -



Aakarshan said:


> How to become rich:
> 
> 1. Buy an BSNL sim.
> 2. Move to a remotest area.
> ...



It's 3 rupees max per day.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2015)

You lose more money when a call drop happens, specially since it's capped to 3/- per day. 

Also another issue is technically not a call drop, when you call someone the voice goes one way from the start, either the recipient cannot hear you or vice versa. You have to disconnect and call again. This happens with almost all operators sometimes. Will they pay for these cases?

Also whose network pays whom? If I, using Vodafone, call up Airtel and call drop happens due to Airtel, who pays whom?

This will be another worthless fiasco.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, another catch is that if call is dropped due to "calling party" network then only you receive compensation, if "receiving party" has bad network, there is compensation. 

Perhaps, its not a wise idea to have this system.. though proposed for greater cause


----------

